
A read-only value (not read-only type) proposal for Go - tapirl
https://github.com/golang/go/issues/29422
======
tapirl
HI, I'm the author of this proposal, and I'm looking for feedback for this
proposal. For example, are there any design flaws and shortcomings in it? Any
improvement ideas are also welcome.

